# speaker selectors for comparing



## legion1capone (Jan 30, 2010)

I am wondering if there is a product out there that I can purchase to compare 2 speakers to eachother? As in switching on the fly between the two without loosing to much audio quality. I know they make speaker selectors that are big boxes, but I really only need a basic circuitry board with a switch. If that makes sense. Unless one of the generic speaker selectors will do the job. Any thoughts and advice would be much appriciated. 

I'm also wondering were I can purchase something so I can switch between amps on the fly to compare...

Something like this:
http://cgi.ebay.com/2-In-5-Out-Prof...ItemQQptZReceivers_Tuners?hash=item1c0eee31a8


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Using a simple speaker selector should be fine for a non-scientific comparison.


----------

